# Lucking out in Cabo



## easyrider (Jan 18, 2011)

Arrived at the airport (SJD) and received the Commander Negro ( 87 Land-cruiser). Didn't look like the one in the picture from the All Over Baja website at all but has 4x4 and can and has been off road. 396,000 miles on the odometer. First trip on the beach I buried it as the 4x4 failed. In the middle of nowhere on a beautiful beach, stuck in the sand, suddenly to our good luck a few Canadians showed up out of the blue and helped us out. 

Then I noticed we were running low on gas. Looked all over for a gas station and finally found one. As I pull Io to the pump we run out of gas 5 ft short of the pump. Pushed the Land-cruiser in for a fill up.

Pick up 3 buddies to shore fish and the Land-cruiser went through the trails and hills in 4x4 low with no problemo. Decided to fish a different beach and drove off. Took it out of 4 low and at the next beach it wouldn't go back in so we were stuck again. Got unstuck and fished. Caught fish until the sun went down. Went to leave and the battery was dead. Looked under the hood and noticed the negative battery cable was no longer attached. We removed bailing wire from one part of the Commander and used it to fix the beast so we could get back to the resort.

My sweet wife wants me to trade the Commander Negro in for something newer. Maybe she is right and probably I will.

Because I didn't notice on my reservation that it said guest instead of member we got stuck with a city view next to the road. The next morning we wanted to trade rooms. I explained we were UVC members and the manager offered us a choice of three rooms. They were all owners units with decent locations. We ended up with a 2 bed ocean front penthouse with a bbq, fridge, sink and hot tub on the huge wrap around deck. Unbelievable view of Lands End. There was a small upgrade fee for this room but its so worth it.

UVC really treats their members great.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jan 18, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Because I didn't notice on my reservation that it said guest instead of member we got stuck with a city view next to the road. The next morning we wanted to trade rooms. I explained we were UVC members and the manager offered us a choice of three rooms. They were all owners units with decent locations. We ended up with a 2 bed ocean front penthouse with a bbq, fridge, sink and hot tub on the huge wrap around deck. Unbelievable view of Lands End. There was a small upgrade fee for this room but its so worth it.
> 
> UVC really treats their members great.



Sorry to hear about the 4x4...Ugh! 

Glad to hear they took care of you.  Too easy to bash them sometimes.  We'll be there mid-Feb for 2 weeks...ready to go now. 
Too cold...too snowy in Minnesota this year. 

Enjoy
bbb


----------



## Kenrabs (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like and adventure.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww, what's a vacation without a little mayham.  At least you said you were catching fish, so that should make it all worth it.   Sounds like a great upgrade they put you in, please take pictures to share.   Have a great rest of the week.  


lee


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 18, 2011)

Could you please check for me if they have 1 bedrooms in each of the buildings.

Thank you,

lee


----------



## Neesie (Jan 20, 2011)

What is UVC?


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 20, 2011)

Universal Vacation Club


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 22, 2011)

*I want it...*

Nobody builds like Toyota!  We'll be there in March 2012.  Commander Negro should have what, 450,000 on the clock by then?  I want him!  Of course since I AM Canadian, will a bunch a Americans show up to dig me out when I bury it on the beach?!?  :rofl: 

Sounds like a real Mexico adventure!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 23, 2011)

480,000 miles and its no longer silver. Esto es negro. Traded for a 08 suburban with a 06 front end and just rear wheel drive. Playing on hard sand now. 
Caught a bunch of skip jack and a small 15 lb tuna and had a 22 person dinner party. Tuna was great. Skip Jack is bait imo. So I fed a bunch of people bait. ha ha. 

Jet Ski is fun, is way more fun, when you can soak some one with a quick turn. This can be a problemo because the soaker can end up the soakee.

If you like ATV's and have riding skills you can rent a guide for a small party and have a mountain to ocean adventure. 3 hour trip for $50 per person. This was higher level riding. 

We just got back from the Cabo Wabo and the band in the area between the the Cabo Wabo and the Giggleing Marlin was the best so far. THe Giggleing Marlin is kind of dead. Squid row is ok. Marina was the same except I see Wyndham has a new place in the marina area.

Week nights are slow down town. Saturday night is a good mix.

I help every one, including Canadians. Where are all the Canadians ? Are you hiding in Canada ? eh ?

Excuse me as I have been drinking !!


----------



## jules54 (Jan 23, 2011)

*What do you mean?*

What do you mean Wyndham has a new place in the Marina area? Do you mean a new resort or a timeshare hawkers booth?


----------



## bankr63 (Jan 23, 2011)

easyrider said:


> I help every one, including Canadians. Where are all the Canadians ? Are you hiding in Canada ? eh ?
> 
> Excuse me as I have been drinking !!



We all decided to stay in Canada.  Heard that the entire continental US had snow except for Florida (and even they were freezing their keesters off) so we all just stayed home as it has been a fairly warm winter so far up North of 49. 

However, if there's drinkin' to be done, I'll be right there...


----------



## siesta (Jan 23, 2011)

jules54 said:


> What do you mean Wyndham has a new place in the Marina area? Do you mean a new resort or a timeshare hawkers booth?


tesoro is now a wyndham

http://www.wyndham.com/hotels/SJDTS/main.wnt


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2011)

bankr63 said:


> We all decided to stay in Canada.  Heard that the entire continental US had snow except for Florida (and even they were freezing their keesters off) so we all just stayed home as it has been a fairly warm winter so far up North of 49.
> 
> However, if there's drinkin' to be done, I'll be right there...



We don't have any snow here except in the mountains and it has been running in the 70's and low 80's.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2011)

The lucky streak continues. 300# Blue Marlin yesterday. Released unharmed. What a pretty fish. 

Went to Cerritoes the day before and the new hotel above the beach club is beatiful. Watched the sun set from the north balcony. I cant believe the pace of development in this area.

Yes Lee, there are 1 bed units scattered in all of the buildings. The VDP renovation is nice. The changes are noticeable if you ever stayed there before.

It seems like the resorts are at 50% occupancy right now. Every thing is on sale. Fishing trips that were $600 - $800 are now about $250 less. Our last trip was $400 for a 34 ft twin diesel cruiser with 9 hours of fishing.

Drinks downtown are spendy at the Cab Abo, Giggling Marlin and Squid Row. The best drink specials are at the little bars in between. The bar called " Happy Endings" is a good starting place.


----------



## siesta (Jan 26, 2011)

nice catch!! and a even better release  thanks for keeping us updated easyrider. look forward to hearing more about your great trip.


----------



## hefleycatz (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much.  Sounds like you are having a wonderful time.   Can't wait to see some pictures from the fishing trip.  

lee


----------



## snsfriel (Jan 26, 2011)

Didn't Happy Endings burn down?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 26, 2011)

snsfriel said:


> Didn't Happy Endings burn down?



Yes it did. It was rebuilt with the help of the locals in 16 days, so the story goes. There is no palapala roof.
____________
I I T Y W I M
W Y B M A D
____________
This sign is behind the bar and about a hour after the bartender told us what it meant we figured it out.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like quite an adventure!

We stayed at Villa del Palmar there last year.  The first room they gave us opened directly onto the construction at the pool.  I went back and asked for a room with an ocean view.  It took a few tries until I found one we were willing to stay in.    I've learned it never hurts to ask for a better room.

Deb


----------



## Karen G (Jan 26, 2011)

easyrider said:


> I I T Y W I M
> W Y B M A D
> ____________
> This sign is behind the bar and about a hour after the bartender told us what it meant we figured it out.



It's amazing what you can learn on Google: 

Here’s how it works: Curiosity gets the best of people. As soon as they see the acronym, they want to know what the letters stand for. Once they ask, simply respond with “If I tell you what it means will you buy me a drink?” They’ll agree to pay for the next round, and then ask again.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2011)

The lucky streak continued all the way home. This Cabo trip it really seemed like we were being watched out for. As my wife pointed out a few times the vechicles provided for us from All Over Baja were very used up. We will never rent a car here again. The Land Cruiser isn't anything like the one that their website has on display. The 08 Suburban is a 04or 05 maybe with 08 tail lights. The Suburban was a nice ride until the battery died. All Over Baja car rental was to provide rides to and from the airport. They blew it again on check out by not showing up. We waited an extra 45 minutes then took a cab. 

By takeing the cab we learned that its way more comfortable to ride in a newer Suburban than a shuttle van. The cost is $65.00 one way for the first 4 passengers and $10.00 more for every passsenger after that. We had 5 returning so it was about $15.00 each.

Visited phase one of the Haciendas on Medano Beach. This is a full ownership condo with homeowner fees at about $1500.00 per month. The condos have other costs besides the 1.2 - 1.9 million dollar price tag.  

Medano Beach Club has replaced Las Palmas. Tabasco's is inexpensive and very good. 

It was a great trip, fantastic room and an adventure shared with good friends and their families. Cabo seems more and more like Southern California every time we go there. But we like it anyways.

So, if you need a decent rental car use some one other than All Over Baja. These guys really suck and totally misrepesent their inventory of clunkers.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Lonely Baja Pacific Fising Beach


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Surfing the Waves at Cerritoes Beach, Baja Mexico


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

There we go........


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Upgraded to the penthouse VDA


----------



## siesta (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the pics


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Through the arch into the Pacific....wee haa


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

First time stuck. POS Land Cruiser lol


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2011)

Wearing the $10.00 Ray Bin ? from the beach guy.

adios

Bill & Maria


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2011)

easyrider said:


> Upgraded to the penthouse VDA


Wow! Looks like a great kitchen!  Thanks for the cool pictures.


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice upgrade! Loved reading about the trip and the pictures were great. We wanted to check out Cerritos last visit but didn't have time. Planning on spending a day there this summer. 

I've been seeing All Over Baja on Los Cabos Guide and was contemplating using them, but I don't want a POS so I'll just stick with Hertz as usual.

Who do you fish with, and where did you get your ATVs and guide? 

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2011)

With the ATV's it is better to drive to the facility yourself and take a private guide. On the hwy heading to Todos Santos the first ATV facility of the three facilities on Migrino Beaches has permission to use the trails on the property of the Migrino Ranches. There are alot of trails. The three hour guided tour is $50.00 per person and is way better than the resort bought tour that may include 14 riders. Our guides name is Huciando. (who-see-ando) He has guided for years and his clients include Brad Pitt (really ? who knows). Very fun person. On the private rides the guide will asses your ability and take you on a ride you want. On the resort tours the guide will take you on easy trails and go very slow. Also, there is no park fee to ride out here.  

I always fish with the Gaviota Fleet. They are located near the Marina Fiesta resort. http://www.gaviotasportfishing.com/
The first trip was to Migrino then out South West looking for Tuna. I like fishing the Golden Gate but the second trip we were after trophy's and fished the Sea of Cortez.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2011)

Mat remembers to bring a boxed lunch.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2011)

Skippers and Tuna for dinner.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2011)

People we met and know partying on the deck before the free fish dinner.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2011)

The day after. Special thanks to our maid who cleaned up after the parties and the hot tub guy who maintained the tub after the party.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

*A year later in Cabo*






We love Cabo. This recent trip to Cabo started with hooking up with our buddy Dominic at SJD. I really like this guy. When you rent from Dom everything is included. All insurance, first tank of gas and free advice. Dom met us in front of the airport.

http://dominicloscabos.com/


----------



## Karen G (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice to know what he looks like!   When we rented from him, one of his employees brought us the car so we never met him in person. We were very happy with the car he provided.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

The first week was at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in building 17 and building 31. One of the vacationers was wheel chair bound as she can't walk due to a very bad hip. Building 17 is on the same level as the main resort building so its very easy to wheelchair over to the restaurants, mini market and Catholic Church. The guys in the golf carts were great and would lift her into the front seat so she was able to enjoy the entire resort. She also made it to the Rose and Blanco and had fun on the beach watching all the activies.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.. Wish I took more pictures here. This resort is on a hill so most rooms have a nice view.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

After a week at Sunset Beach some of us were lucky enough to stay another week at the Villa del Arco. The week we were there some one got married and invited a bunch of celebritys. One morning we gave golf course tips to Danny Masterman ( Hyde from the 70's show). We also bumped into Nick Lachey and Vanessa Millino. I really don't know what these celebs did but the girls did and got a kick out of exchanging hi's. 

I was more excited to meet other Tugers like this guy. Bob. You know him as beach.bar.bob.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

This is Mark. I forgot your Tug name dude. Sorry. I stayed away from tequilla until this night when under presure from Mark we did shots all night at the Cabo Wabo. We left here at 2:30 AM and headed to Squid Row.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2012)

We were with the bosses.


----------

